# WebStart und Vollbild



## doctus (24. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

ich programmiere gerade an einem kleinen 2D-Shooter, bei dem man beim Start auswählen kann, ob man im Vollbildmodus spielen möchte oder nicht. Das ganze funktioniert beim einfachen ausführen des .jar-Archivs auch ohne Probleme.
Wenn ich das ganze allerdings als Webstart starte, sagt er mir, dass der Vollbildmodus nicht unterstützt wird. ???:L 

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte, bzw. wie man das Problem behebt?

Hier der Code zum einstellen des VollbildModus.


```
private void setFullscreen()
	{
		ge = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment();
		gs = ge.getDefaultScreenDevice();
		if(gs.isFullScreenSupported()){
			gs.setFullScreenWindow(this);
			try{
				gs.setDisplayMode(new DisplayMode(width, height, 32, gs.getDisplayMode().getRefreshRate()));
			}catch(Exception ex){
				System.err.println("Es trat ein Fehler beim Setzen des Fullscreen Modus auf");
				ex.printStackTrace();
				gs.setFullScreenWindow(null);
			}
			
		}else{
			System.err.println("Fullscreen Modus wird nicht unterstützt");
			fullscreen = false;
		}
	}
```

Lg doctus


----------



## Wildcard (24. Feb 2008)

Welchen Fehler erhälst du genau? Ich denke du musst signieren.


----------



## doctus (24. Feb 2008)

ich bekomme durch die if else abfrage die ausgabe "Fullscreen Modus wird nicht unterstützt" (s. code). spricht gs.isFullScreenSupported() gibt false zurück. 

werde es morgen mal mit signieren probieren. danke für den tipp.

lg doctus


----------



## doctus (25. Feb 2008)

mh.

habe jetzt wie in den faq beschrieben das archiv signiert. es findet aber weder die erwartete abfrage statt, ob man das zertifikat akzeptiert, noch kann ich im vollbildmodus starten. 

muss ich vielleicht noch iwas in der *jnlp verändern?


----------

